
DeepWarp: Photorealistic Image Resynthesis for Gaze Manipulation - Dowwie
http://yaroslav.ganin.net/static/deepwarp/
======
kazinator
Badly needed for video calls! Real time, please.

What I do is minimize the remote video and move it to the corner of the
screen, as close to the camera as possible. If the other person does the same,
we are then close to making eye contact while gazing at each other's images.

~~~
pierrec
_Your conversation partner reads out a passage from a book... without looking
at it. Instead, his unwavering, slightly deformed eyes stay fixed upon you.
Always._

Of course this would be avoidable through careful implementation: only
redirect the gaze if it's already directed at the screen, or even specifically
at the correct part of the screen. This might require a calibration step, or
at the very least, it would require the software to be aware of the relative
configuration between the camera and the screen.

Still, personally I'm not really comfortable with any software systematically
editing the direction of my gaze.

------
versteegen
Neat. Although in most of the examples I looked at, the NN seems to get the
shape of the eyes uncannily wrong. I would have thought that would be the easy
part. I haven't looked at the paper.

I thought that this was going to be about 'Gaze Manipulation' in the sense of
manipulating which part of an image draws your attention, e.g. [0]

[0] [https://sites.google.com/a/g.rit.edu/gaze-
manipulation/](https://sites.google.com/a/g.rit.edu/gaze-manipulation/)

~~~
empath75
I think it wouldn't look so goofy it wasn't animated. If you saw a still
frame, you probably wouldn't notice.

------
tomelders
I feel like there's an inordinate amount of effort going into making funnier
and funnier gifs these days.

~~~
logicallee
Yes, all of the gifs are literally comical. If instead the gaze had followed
the cursor (very commonly done, first example I found:
[http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/xeye.shtml](http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/xeye.shtml)
) it could have been a lot more amazing. it loses its seriousness.

~~~
DonHopkins
OpenWindows had a demo called "monaeyes" that made it seem like Mona Lisa was
really interested in whatever your cursor was pointing at.

------
mcphage
It's kinda unsettling that the lower eyelids never seem to move. It makes it
feel more obvious that it's a graphical trick, rather than natural face
movement.

------
harveywi
Reminds me of "Locally Smooth Manifold Learning" [1], specifically figure 6 in
"Learning to Traverse Image Manifolds" [2].

[1] [http://vision.ucsd.edu/project/locally-smooth-manifold-
learn...](http://vision.ucsd.edu/project/locally-smooth-manifold-learning)

[2]
[http://vision.ucsd.edu/sites/default/files/DollarRabaudBelon...](http://vision.ucsd.edu/sites/default/files/DollarRabaudBelongieNIPS06manifold.pdf)

------
grkvlt
That googly-eyed bald guy is, quite literally, the worst thing ever. I'm not
sure why, but it was deeply disturbing in a very strange, uncanny-valley sort
of way. Perhaps it's the fact that they've not got the synthesis _quite_ right
yet, and something is tapping on your subconscious' shoulder going 'that's not
real' while you are happily looking at it, and seeing something that - to all
intents and purposes - is an actual, real video of a person?

~~~
splintercell
He's a celebrity on Reddit, his name is Harold.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/youdontsurf/search?q=harold&restric...](https://www.reddit.com/r/youdontsurf/search?q=harold&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all)

------
Udik
I wonder what the effect would be if instead of these large but regular
movements, a very small random movement was applied. My guess is that it would
make pictures more "alive" in an uncanny way without obviously distorting them
or making them funny.

------
IshKebab
Very cool. I imagine this is targeted at video calling.

~~~
zokier
No need to imagine, that is literally the first usage scenario mentioned in
the paper.

------
brudgers
The animations reminded me of Terry Gilliam.

------
TheRealPomax
This approach seems to ignore the fairly major role the eyebrows play in
looking in a particular direction.

------
relyks
Is there an open source code implementation of this? This looks like a lot of
fun to mess around with. :)

------
ddtm
[http://yaroslav.ganin.net/static/deepwarp/files/gifs/merkel_...](http://yaroslav.ganin.net/static/deepwarp/files/gifs/merkel_crazy_lr.gif)

------
taneq
Very cool. In this case, however, is the deep learning approach gaining much
over a traditional custom coded technique? There seem to be a few such papers
in the past few years.

------
undersuit
Google Chrome prevents you from visiting this site right now. Bypassing it's
warnings leads you into a compromised site.

~~~
ddtm
Should be fine now. Someone screwed up the DNS records.

------
duaneb
How does it perform on a face even slightly in motion?

------
executesorder66
This is amazing tech. Super creepy though.

------
sevenless
Missed opportunity to give them all derpy eyes.

------
dharma1
snapchat acquisition in 10... 9...

------
jedisct1
Creepy.

